# lincoln towncar 1997 a arms



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

lifting a towncar and was wondering how to extend the upper a arms or what arms to use on the car..


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

you can use tube to extend them or black magic sells the ball joint extenders for them


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10872088

There are pics of how I did mine as well as other stuff I've done to it.


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

all u gotta do is unbolt it and move it down to the last stud and bolt it keep it strait or were u want it and weld all around it with at least a 110 welder no gas is nesasary if ur hopping plate it on the top i use to brake them every time i hop in till i plated it with 3/16 plate and my linc hits 43 inchs single pump 8 batts


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 27 2008, 06:18 PM~11455274
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10872088
> 
> There are pics of how I did mine as well as other stuff I've done to it.
> *


thats badder then fuck but its easier just to move it down and it extends the fuck out of em high ass lock up and it keeps the wheels tuck hit me up homie for tips 5053045976 o n s hydraulics


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Aug 27 2008, 08:48 PM~11455584
> *all u gotta do is unbolt it and move it down to the last stud and bolt it keep it strait or were u want it and weld all around it with at least a 110 welder no gas is nesasary if ur hopping plate it on the top i use to brake them every time i hop in till i plated it with 3/16 plate and my linc hits 43 inchs single pump 8 batts
> *


Do you mean move the ball joint out and only use 1 of the studs to locate it then weld it on? If so thats not a great way of doing it since you have no adjustment for camber and caster, not to mention the pain in the ass it would be to replace a ball joint if it broke. Mine have been on the car for 3 years with the same Napa H.D. ball joints with no failures. It hits in the high 40"s when gas hopping and I hop it alot so I know they are strong to last this long. All I did was plate the complete outside edge including around the bushing whole with 1/4" and added a couple small gussets to the top ball joint mount.


----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks for the ideas and posting of your car looks killer..were getting started today..wasn't sure if we could weld on the arms really..but guess we can now..i'd rather ask a question than assume..been out of the game for a number of years but coming back..thanks outhopu and reds*nm


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Aug 28 2008, 04:21 AM~11458730
> *thanks for the ideas and posting of your car looks killer..were getting started today..wasn't sure if we could weld on the arms really..but guess we can now..i'd rather ask a question than assume..been out of the game for a number of years but coming back..thanks outhopu and reds*nm
> *


i wouldnt do that if i was you i tried it and they broke anyways...better of with black magic balljoint extensions....


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 28 2008, 10:16 AM~11459708
> *i wouldnt do that if i was you i tried it and they broke anyways...better of with black magic balljoint extensions....
> *


Tried what and broke what? 

Mine have held up with no problems at all for 3 years. Mine is a double pump 12 battery setup at 72v with 4.5 ton coils so they take the abuse if built correctly.


----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

here is a few pics of my work after seing yours and thanks for the help and suggestions..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Word of warning. You should have plated the whole arm, ear to ear covering over the bushing opening then going back and cutting the bushing opening with a hole saw. The arm will break at the edges of the plate the way you have it, thats the way I did the very first set and they broke. After I did the next set as described above they have been bullet proof for 3 years now.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

im just leaving the uppers stock and using either the BMH balljoint extenders or the Kool-aid ones. easier than messing around with that and in a matter of 30mins you can switch how much you want them extended.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 12 2008, 08:34 PM~11588739
> *im just leaving the uppers stock and using either the BMH balljoint extenders or the Kool-aid ones. easier than messing around with that and in a matter of 30mins you can switch how much you want them extended.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 12 2008, 07:34 PM~11588739
> *im just leaving the uppers stock and using either the BMH balljoint extenders or the Kool-aid ones. easier than messing around with that and in a matter of 30mins you can switch how much you want them extended.
> *


The stock upper bottoms out early on the frame when not extended, the studs that hold the ball joint is what hits. Making the arm longer instead of using the spacer moves them out and allows for more lock up.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

ah ok, ill have to look into it when im doing the front.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

i would'nt dare use those stock A's . they r weak. even if u reinforce them they r ugly. i would prefer to do a front swap off a 90" or later and have reinforced ,extend, MOLDED A's that look alot cleaner. to each his own. :biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Sep 10 2008, 07:58 PM~11571905
> *here is a few pics of my work after seing yours and thanks for the help and suggestions..
> 
> 
> ...



i got a suggestion homie! i would do a full belly wrap if u have'nt yet :yes:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Sep 26 2008, 09:32 AM~11704978
> *i would'nt dare use those stock A's . they r weak.  even if u reinforce them they r ugly. i would prefer to do a front swap off a 90" or later and have reinforced ,extend, MOLDED A's that look alot cleaner. to each his own. :biggrin:
> *


The stock arms are not weak. I have not had any problems with mine since extending and full plating them. As for looks I think they look good when all the casting marks are removed polished out.

If any one has broken a cast upper arm I like to see pics posted of it. All I ever hear is they are weak but I've never seen anybody posting pics of broken arms.


----------



## abbeyg123 (May 10, 2008)

WHERE THA FUCK WHERE YOU YESTERDAY MISTER VOODOO CHASIS?????? NO CALL NO SHOW :twak:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

x2 WTF.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 27 2008, 10:47 PM~11718196
> *The stock arms are not weak. I have not had any problems with mine since extending and full plating them. As for looks I think they look good when all the casting marks are removed polished out.
> 
> If any one has broken a cast upper arm I like to see pics posted of it. All I ever hear is they are weak but I've never seen anybody posting pics of broken arms.
> *



very true i have never seen them break either.... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Seen one break and fixed for a freind of mine......but that was about 6 years ago and no pics..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 09:50 PM~13797157
> *Seen one break and fixed for a freind of mine......but that was about 6 years ago and no pics..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Where did it fail? Was it extended and plated?

Just curious not calling b.s.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## adr94cadillac (May 23, 2009)

i made these for a friend of mine wrapped 3/16 top,bottom and sides if mine with some tips of outhopu
these are the tops 

























these are the bottoms


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Sep 10 2008, 07:58 PM~11571905
> *here is a few pics of my work after seing yours and thanks for the help and suggestions..
> 
> 
> ...


i see you welded your powerballs to the stock mount on the rearend i would cut that off and weld the powerballs to sum c-channel then to the rearend i seen that stock shit snap off after 3wheelin a few times


----------

